
Designer × Developer integration: why it is a problem and ways to improve it - CamilaS
https://goiabada.blog/designer-x-developer-integration-how-to-optimize-7885d8ee71af
======
CamilaS
I’m Camila, manager of Guava Software. I came from an academic background
focused on implementation, but at Guava I learned the importance of design in
the software development environment. However, I also noticed that sometimes
the relationship between developers and designers can be quite tricky. I
started to think over about possible causes of this problem and to discuss
some solutions we have being trying out. This text is a result of all that.

